
Tesla Model 3 is starting to show some important flaws in cold weather - evo_9
https://electrek.co/2018/11/14/tesla-model-3-cold-weather-flaws/
======
EADGBE
Not surprising at all.

I love the idea of Tesla and what they're doing, but I still get a feeling
that a lot of what they're developing is designed to work in CA, be damned
anywhere else.

Though, in their defense, frozen door handles don't work very well pretty much
anywhere ice has had an opportunity to seize up joints.

~~~
nonce725
Im assuming you mean CA being the two letter state code for California.

Not the two letter country abbreviation for Canada.

~~~
beatgammit
Which is hilarious in this context since they're pretty much opposite
climates.

~~~
EADGBE
One is known for it's cold, the other not-so-much.

My insinuations about testing flush manual handles in the cold thus applies to
the (desert) California end of things.

This isn't a problem unique to Tesla though, unfortunately. They don't make
things the way they used to be. My Chevy's exterior-sitting plastic pull-
handles also snap from frozen parts, too. I'd just hope that a $50,000 small
sedan which is a peek into the future also takes in to account common weather-
related-issues in their preferred markets.

